# How to color match shirt to pants?



## Grayson73 (Jul 31, 2008)

Does anyone know of a guide on color matching shirt to pants? For example, what color shirts to wear with olive green khakis, or brown khakis, or white khakis?


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Just wear what you think looks good--you don't need a guide. Give your eyes a little more credit.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks (May 1, 2008)

Go to the Home page and check out the articles Andy put together on color coordination. Lots of good stuff.


----------



## Chengdu nanhai (Apr 12, 2009)

PinkPlaidSocks said:


> Go to the Home page and check out the articles Andy put together on color coordination. Lots of good stuff.


:aportnoyefinitely a helpful guide for a noobie like me.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Grayson73 said:


> Does anyone know of a guide on color matching shirt to pants? For example, what color shirts to wear with olive green khakis, or brown khakis, or white khakis?


Grayson73:

There are four articles linked from the Home Page under the Coordination heading. There is discussion of color theory, pattern and color coordination, and even a *chart* for mixing colors based on jacket, trousers, shirt, etc colors.








*COORDINATION*

*Coordination*
*Color Coordination*
*Practical Color Help*
*Color Made Simple!*


----------



## Guy Redux (Apr 3, 2009)

Mannix said:


> Just wear what you think looks good--you don't need a guide. Give your eyes a little more credit.


+1. I'll add that my eyes like contrast.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

Guy Redux said:


> +1. I'll add that my eyes like contrast.


Yeah, the most common mismatched colour scheme I see is someone pairing two close but not identical colours together. For instance, a dark blue pair of pants with a medium blue top. Ugh!


----------



## Timeless Fashion (Apr 12, 2009)

Andy's articles are fairly helpful. They are a good start anyways.


----------

